# How to post photos, from app and from computer



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Here is how to post a photo using your app:

How to upload photos from mobile devices

*1.Go to the thread you want to post a pic to.
2. Click your menu button, then click reply. 
3. Type your response then click on "Attachments".
4. That will bring you to a screen where you will have to click "Add Attachment".
5. Pick from Camera, or from Gallery.
6. Pick the picture you wish to upload.
7. Then either add more photos, or click the send button.*




How to upload photos from a PC

*1. From the response box locate the 'Go Advanced' button. Click that.
2. Scroll down till you locate the button marked 'Upload Images' click that.

You will then be prompted to upload from your cpu or the internet.*


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

AngieM2, thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------

